# fsh levels and egg share



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

i have seen the egg share coordinator today who said that my fsh level was a bit too high at 8.5, (8 is the max).  As my test was done at the end of my af she  wants to redo the test at the beginning of my next bleed as it can make a difference before she puts me through for egg share, apparently it depends on who looks at my notes and makes the decision to put me through as to whether i can egg share or not.  Everything else looks fine.  Is there any way i can reduce my fsh levels myself to help get the right result next time.

I'm not happy at the moment  


Sam

xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sam,

FSH levels (plus your oestadiol level) should be measured on Day 2 or 3 of your cycle, otherwise the information is not very accurate.

FSH levels do fluctuate naturally from month to month.  People claim to be able to lower FSH levels with wheatgrasss, but there is no scientific evidence for this.  A healthy diet (little alcohol, reduced caffeine etc). can help generally, but again, no evidence that it reduces FSH, but it can't hurt.

Basically, I think they tested you on the wrong day of your cycle and you may find all is ok if they do it on day 2 or 3 (like they should).

Good Luck
Daisy


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

had my levels tested again and got results today and its down to 7.1 so am sooooooooo pleased and relieved.


just thought i'd update u


Sam
xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Congratulations Sam  
see all that worrying for no reason !!!!!
I hope it all goes well for you from here on in
keep us posted
Dydie


----------

